# My first clip :o)



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I've owned my clippers for no more than 2 hours and I've completed my first clip EVER. 

Dude is a champ, let me tell you. He slept through pretty much the whole thing. He just laid there and then to flip him, I basically held him in a hog tie and he would just let me roll him back and forth to get to different spots on his belly, butt and feet! LOL! I wasn't planning on actually doing as much as I did, I was just going to "test" a spot on the top of one foot until I finished unpacking all my new stuff and moved it all somewhere other than the den carpet, buuuuuuuuuuuut I kinda got caught up in the moment and went with it!

Hair, Hair, EVERYWHERE! 

(Oh, and sorry for the cruddy cell phone pics.)

First, here's a photo of Dude's graceful grooming position.













Here's some photos of the finished product. I can see now in the photos that the line between his eyes isn't real straight, and a few other things I didn't do too well but overall it went great. He now has clean feet, a mustache, goatee and a sanitary clip. I also used my nail grinder and he didn't mind that either!

YAY! That was fun! I can't wait until his topknot and ears grow out!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Dude looks great! Congratulations on your first clip! Love the hog-tie pic!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

petitpie said:


> Dude looks great! Congratulations on your first clip!


Why, thank ya! I'm not quite sure what to do with his body at this point but at least I got some of the yucky spots cleaned up.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job!! 
I could only dream that Riley would be so compliant when I attempt to groom him! Ours goes....shave half toe, Riley pulls foot away...Shave the other half...Riley pulls foot away...and so forth! That's a lot of work when you have to shave 20 little toes! LOL


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am madly in love with the dude...


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I am madly in love with the dude...


He is awesome, I must agree. He's no show spoo, but he's 110% loverboy!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's starting to look very poodley now! Great job on the grooming, and I love the mustache and goatee. I'm trying to get a Van **** going on Sugarfoot's white chin.

You're so lucky he's so laid back for grooming. Makes things *much* easier!

--Q


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, no one here likes Dude's new look. My husband and kids want his curly face and feet back. Arrggggh.

I must admit I kinda feel the same. I thought I just needed to get used to his new appearance, but the more I look at him, the more I think he looks best as a big, furry bear!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

so nice to have such a compliant dog to grooming, i can't even brush mack properly without bribing him with hard jerky.

Brush him when he's trying to tear the jerky off


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a lover boy. He looks great, maybe you just need to get use to his new look.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow you did great! Isn't it fun? good job !!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Well, no one here likes Dude's new look. My husband and kids want his curly face and feet back. Arrggggh.
> 
> I must admit I kinda feel the same. I thought I just needed to get used to his new appearance, but the more I look at him, the more I think he looks best as a big, furry bear!


It'll grow back SO fast! And you'll have many happy years to give him many haircuts of all sorts! 

I too am envious of his laid back approach to being groomed as I train my puppy to be a good poodle. I'll post a picture on her wall for her to emulate! See, this is how good poodles behave!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

You know, I think I will actually like the clipped face once we get some more growth of his TK and ears. Why do those places have to grow so slowly!?!

The feet bug me, though. LOL! He looks too dainty now...like he is wearing high heels! I'll try not going up so high on his foot next time and/or letting some of his leg fur get long enough to cover his toes. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I love having you guys to gush with.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

So not fair that he just layed there your first try LOL! it too me nearly a year of grooming every 3-4 wks before I could get rusty to sit still... He finally got to the point where I don't need a grooming arm or someone's help.... He won't even jump off the grooming table anymore .... Lola has always been a gem while grooming...but not as relaxed as dude ;-) happy grooming! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> So not fair that he just layed there your first try LOL! it too me nearly a year of grooming every 3-4 wks before I could get rusty to sit still... He finally got to the point where I don't need a grooming arm or someone's help.... He won't even jump off the grooming table anymore .... Lola has always been a gem while grooming...but not as relaxed as dude ;-) happy grooming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


:aetsch: JK! I wish I could take any credit for that, but he is just a good ole' fella who has been treated well and had plenty of time to get used to being groomed before I came along.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You found a very large jewel of a dog!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I think he looks FANTASTIC for your first clip ever!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

He looks like a very sweet good natured guy. I'm happy for you and your family.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

My family (and I) had the same reaction after I shaved Sammi's face for the first time...the teddy bear look is so cute! You will get more used to it as the weeks pass. Plus, that beard and mustache will give him his own special style.

Maybe you can try letting the tops of his feet grow out and just cutting the hair between the pads for strong, manly...errrrr...dog-ly...feet!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*great job!*

You did a fantastic job for your first time! I hope you bought the shirlee kalstone poodle book to learn lots of fun styles, as you certainly have the knack for it! And fyi, if you ever want to do him standing up, your brio train table in the back ground will make a pretty nice makeshift table... just through a non-skid mat or yoga mat down and off you go!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Doggroomer812 said:


> You did a fantastic job for your first time! I hope you bought the shirlee kalstone poodle book to learn lots of fun styles, as you certainly have the knack for it! And fyi, if you ever want to do him standing up, your brio train table in the back ground will make a pretty nice makeshift table... just through a non-skid mat or yoga mat down and off you go!


I did order the book from amazon but it hasn't gotten here yet! Love the idea of putting him on the train table! I already have a yoga mat, too! Thanks!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Doggroomer ...I just looked for the book by shirlee you recommended... I'm guessing the 2000 version? She has so many...can't wait to see it! I've been grooming my 2 for a little over a year and I think I'm doing "ok" but I want to be able to refine and I know there r tricks (like how to bevel the boots) that I don't know and just winging it free hand.... I live in Florida so I clipped them all the way down this summer because of heat and the frequency they get into the pool...just easier.... I kept their big heads and tails tho... 2 days ago I groomed them and started the jackets and boots again for winter... I want them to look great for holiday pics  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Ooo one last thing...I'm about to order this dryer ... "Air Force commander 2-speed dryer 4.0 hp motor s" .... I snapped a pic and it says it uploaded but I'm new to the forum app on iPhone soooo :-/



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> Ooo one last thing...I'm about to order this dryer ... "Air Force commander 2-speed dryer 4.0 hp motor s" .... I snapped a pic and it says it uploaded but I'm new to the forum app on iPhone soooo :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh cool. I didn't realize there would be dryers in that price range. May have to look into that! Thanks for sharing and do give us your review when if/ when you get it!

(and, by they way, your picture did show up!)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Will do... I haven't clicked the order button yet lol was waiting to hear doggroomers opinion on that dryer ;-D


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

For a first home groom I think you did a great job and what a sweet face he has. Overall the lines are okay but the side of the face is a bit low. Bring the clippers upward so you have a straight line from the corner of the eye to the top of where the ear starts. Hold the ear back while you shave and be very cautious around the corner of the eye. It takes practice for sure. I am sure you will find grooming your dog very enjoyable once you get the hang of it. Also in the future you should teach him to sit or stand for the grooming process as he gets more hair it will be difficult to do trims while he is lying down. Patience and treats are just the ticket here....oh and a really good vacuum cleaner!!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> Ooo one last thing...I'm about to order this dryer ... "Air Force commander 2-speed dryer 4.0 hp motor s" .... I snapped a pic and it says it uploaded but I'm new to the forum app on iPhone soooo :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


This is a great dryer...I used it in my grooming shop for 7 years and never had any trouble with it.Just clean the filter pad inside everyso often by removing the screw at the back.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Well, no one here likes Dude's new look. My husband and kids want his curly face and feet back. Arrggggh.
> 
> I must admit I kinda feel the same. I thought I just needed to get used to his new appearance, but the more I look at him, the more I think he looks best as a big, furry bear!


Do not take it too badly about the rest of the gang not like the new hairdo... It has been a constant issue for many years at my house.. So it is "groomer" choice ... Whoever does the clipping has the final say. That is how it was with our Jip... We shall see when it comes to Rhett.. My DH does not want him to "look like a sissy". But I do believe the same rules will apply!!! Lol


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> For a first home groom I think you did a great job and what a sweet face he has. Overall the lines are okay but the side of the face is a bit low. Bring the clippers upward so you have a straight line from the corner of the eye to the top of where the ear starts. Hold the ear back while you shave and be very cautious around the corner of the eye. It takes practice for sure. I am sure you will find grooming your dog very enjoyable once you get the hang of it. Also in the future you should teach him to sit or stand for the grooming process as he gets more hair it will be difficult to do trims while he is lying down. Patience and treats are just the ticket here....oh and a really good vacuum cleaner!!


Oh yeah, I see what you mean about the line from eye to ear. Good excuse to get to play with my clippers again! 

About the standing...yeah...you're right. I will say that he does stand very well when I bathe and dry/brush him at the salon which makes me think that if I put him on that train table like a PP suggested, he just might stay up. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------

